# External HDD 2 TB or more, 10.5 k max, any suggestions?



## d3b (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm looking for an external HDD (2TB or more) for my personal collection (mostly movies, games etc). I *don't need encryption and security* is not a concern, but I want a *reliable one (which can last 3-4 years*).
My first choice was *WD Elements 2TB USB 3.0* (is it *blue?* green drives are good? can I use the internal hdd in my laptop later?)
The second *Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB* (I don't need cloud storage though.)

I have increased my budget and thinking about *WD My Book 3TB* or *WD My Book 3TB* (these are green right ? Are these *reliable?* External power is OK if I can get *more space with reliability*. )

I'm really confused right now. Do share if anyone has any more ideas (*no transcend* , *only seagate or WD*)




Spoiler



It is difficult to choose anything now a days




    WD My Book 3TB


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

If reliability is your main concern then stay away from portable 3.5" drives(aka external power adapter) in India.These drives generate more heat & vibrations,couple that with climate & other conditions here & result is not so good.

2.5" drives are the best bet(i.e.not needing external power adapter) but those lasting for 3-4 years is a bet that is as good as tossing a coin to select which model/brand you want.*First rule of buying any HDD is to always assume it is going to fail anytime.*If budget is no concern then buy 2 2TB portable hdd & keep important/hard to collect media in both hdd.WD passport ultra & seagate backup plus are good choices.I am suggesting WD Ultra over Elements not because of encryption features etc but because of extra 1 year warranty on Ultra series which suggests WD has more confidence in reliability of Ultra series over Elements series(i still assume Ultra may fail the next day of buying it).


----------



## d3b (Jun 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> If budget is no concern then buy 2 2TB portable hdd & keep important/hard to collect media in both hdd


Thanks. That's what I'm planning to do.



whitestar_999 said:


> I am suggesting WD Ultra over Elements not because of encryption features etc but because of extra 1 year warranty on Ultra series which suggests WD has more confidence in reliability of Ultra series over Elements series



Are you sure about that? Amazon says 3 years warranty for Elements.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

Warranty Policy | WD Support
check under warranty policy.now they have increased,earlier it was 2 years.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jul 4, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]  thanks for going extra-mile to provide the link. 
 [MENTION=128517]d3b[/MENTION]   Just a suggestion, in this budget if you are looking for backup device, then WD My Passport Ultra is the way to go. It comes with the full version of the WD Smartware Pro software. It's a pretty simple and straightforward backup software that uses minimal PC resources. Set it up once and you can forget about it.

For more information about WD External drives, you may visit the below link:

Support Answer

Hope it helps.


----------

